# My NEW favorite CD , i have been listening too for days,,,MIDBASS for my new 8's



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Gary Clark Jr. - "Numb" captured in The Live Room - YouTube


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Great musician, great album.:drummer:


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I like "Don't owe you a thang" by him.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes great song. , had you heard of him before ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.....blah blah blah.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I own his EP and love train comes in.........I think that's the name of it anyway......just him a guitar and a crowd.......awesome


----------



## prettysweetsounds (Jul 26, 2011)

Just checked it out myself and like it! Thanks for posting


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good muzik right here!


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

if you like him check out reignwolf. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NufcKfHkV0M


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good jams!


----------

